# beware Quotes from Staysure insurance



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just took out cover from Staysure, basic cover long term in Spain.

I had had a quote a few days ago but the operator insisted going through all the questions again so about half an hour later came back with a figure exactly the same as the previous quote.

From here on it gets complicated.

I accepted the price and paid for the insurance listening to all the preamble they have to go through because it is a telephone contract.

It was only after I had downloaded the paper work I noticed that the original quote stated we were travelling in France and Spain, whereas the later quote only mentioned Spain.

So I phoned Staysure to confirm that I would be insured while travelling to my destination.

The answer was that unless it stated on the policy that I would be going through France I am only covered for Spain and guess what the people who man the phones on Sundays can only sell policies they cannot alter or rectify them I have to wait until tomorrow (by which time I will be on my way to Dover).

This does beg the question if I was flying to Spain and suffered an accident on the plane and was landed in France would my very expensive insurance be null and void.

The only bit of relief is that as it is a phone contract I am told I have 14 days to cancel, roll on tomorrow.

So beware of the trips and tricks of the Insurance industry!!!!!!!
Bryan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Did you not take out an all Europe policy ??
Mine cover whole of Europe and that includes Morocco...

We have annual policy for wife and me plus the 100day trip cover.

Maybe you just mentioned France and Spain and they "cocked" it up.. :wink:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I also looked at travel insurance from this company, but declined to take it after reading that "A return ticket must be booked prior to departure",.Having spoken to one of their agents, they say their underwriters INSIST on this clause.

When we go out to Spain, France and Portugal during the winter months here in the UK, we never know when we will be returning until a week or so before we decide, so beware of this clause or you may get caught out.

Keith


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Travel Insurance...M/Home Insurance....even House Insurance... getting more and more complicated. It's all a minefield.


----------

